# Agouti, Black, and Champagne/Siamese Fox



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

These are the guys I got last Monday; two agouti does, a black doe, and a champagne/siamese fox buck  They're my first experience of show type and they're adorable! I'm sure the black has some pet type influence, or she may have just not kept her type well, but I don't mind  She's the most outgoing and active, though within the last day or two they've all been exploring a bit more. I think this is a case of agoraphobia, as I read recently on this forum. They've come from small breeding cages with lots of other mice around to a big glass tank with levels and only a couple of companions, it must be very strange for them. I can change that though, a few more meeces can't hurt  Anyway!...

Older agouti doe:


















Black doe:


















Younger agouti doe:


















Champagne/Siamese fox buck:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:love1 I love the little agoutis!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The buck is not champagne; that has red eyes from a recessive gene. Black eyes are P and red eyes are pp. He's a shaded siamese...I don't think he's dark enough to be burmese which is a sort of coffee colored pointed mousie. He's real pretty!

I like your agouti girls; they have very nice warmish red in their coats, the first one,. especially, just like my fave agoutis do.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been enlightened!  The breeder I got him from said he was a champagne/burmese fox, but I agree he seems too light to be a burmese so I've been calling him siamese instead. Interesting to learn he's not champagne either! This same breeder told me my black doe is a tan carrier :roll:

Either way I agree he's so handsome  I hadn't planned to get a buck but I saw him in one of his nursary cages and knew I'd be leaving with him :lol:


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

He is probably a Black Eyed Siamese (ie. a Colorpoint Beige - c^e/c^h).

I like the agouti!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tan is dominant, so the black can't carry it. It'd show if it were there.


----------

